# Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (ndis.sys)



## eccorreia (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello and forgive me if this is in the wrong place. I am new here...
Every time I turn off my laptop shows me that I have this error and have to restart (PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA - ndis.sys) and I have no way to turn it off rather than leave the button pressed.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3337U CPU @ 1.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5959 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1920 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476410 MB, Free - 411470 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, MA51_HX
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled
Laptop: Acer Aspire M5-581T

Following link below: Blue screen view

Thank you for your help


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

reinstall the ethernet[nic] drivers


----------



## mlarson2000 (Oct 11, 2013)

You find it here => http://www.broadcom.com/support/license.php?file=570x/win_k57_x64-15.6.0.2.zip


----------

